# Connectors on Dallee Sound Boards



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Folks,
My battery/sound installation in the USAT S-4 is almost complete thanks to all the help/suggestions here on the forums. Thanks!
Can someone advise a source of the miniature 2 and 3 pin connectors used on the Dallee sound boards for the speaker, etc? It would be really nice if someone offered them with pigtails attached ( I know, I want it all!).
Thanks for the help.
Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

they are similar to the connectors used on cordless phone batteries, you can find them at All Electronics 

http://www.allelectronics.com/index.php 

and search for battery connector


----------

